# Achtung Paypal Hack !



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

Leute habe eben per Zufall bemerkt, das innerhalb von ein paar minuten jemand mehrere Zahlungen von meinem Paypal Konto vorgenommen hat, insgesammt ca. 400 Euro in US Dollar.
Kontrolliert eure Paypal konten und ändert eure zugangs Daten.


----------



## MuuHn (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist natürlich nicht schön Adronyth,

Warscheinlich bist Du auf einen Keylogger reingefallen.Kann es sein ,dass Du Deine Paypal Account Daten auf dem PC mittels eines Cookies gespeichert hast ?
Sofort PW ändern und an Paypal schreiben , dann bekommst Du Dein Geld natürlich zurückerstattet.Ändere am besten auch Deine GameAccounts.



MfG


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht schön Adronyth,
> 
> Warscheinlich bist Du auf einen Keylogger reingefallen.Kann es sein ,dass Du Deine Paypal Account Daten auf dem PC mittels eines Cookies gespeichert hast ?
> Sofort PW ändern und an Paypal schreiben , dann bekommst Du Dein Geld natürlich zurückerstattet.Ändere am besten auch Deine GameAccounts.
> ...


Eiegentlich nicht habe alle Zahlungen kontrolliert, 200 Dollar sind an Joymax Interactive gegangen der rest an Botters Heaven, *** ltd. Virtual commodity trade centre und an hong kong net-flying investment & consuiting limited was immer das auch ist.

Man eh da passt man schon auf wo man drauf geht und benutzt keine standart Passwörter und dann passiert nach 10 Jahren son mist. Hoffentlich buchen die das Geld nicht ab sonst muss ich mit meiner Bank rummschlagen.  
Das ist unser Haushaltsgeld wenn ichs nicht wieder kriege, haben wir nichts zum essen aufm Tisch.

EDIT: Wer immer das auch war hat viel von meinem Geld für Silkroad und 2 x GTC für WoW ausgegeben, das haben meine Nachforschungen ergeben.


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Januar 2010)

Adronyth schrieb:


> Eiegentlich nicht habe alle Zahlungen kontrolliert, 200 Dollar sind an Joymax Interactive gegangen der rest an Botters Heaven, *** ltd. Virtual commodity trade centre und an hong kong net-flying investment & consuiting limited was immer das auch ist.
> 
> Man eh da passt man schon auf wo man drauf geht und benutzt keine standart Passwörter und dann passiert nach 10 Jahren son mist. Hoffentlich buchen die das Geld nicht ab sonst muss ich mit meiner Bank rummschlagen.
> Das ist unser Haushaltsgeld wenn ichs nicht wieder kriege, haben wir nichts zum essen aufm Tisch.
> ...



eventuel deine kinder oder arbeitskollegen?

ich drück dir auf jeden fall die daumen dass dus wiederkriegst!


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Tochter ist 1 Jahr alt und meine Freundin kennt sich mit sowas überhaupt nicht aus und Arbeitskollegen gibt es in dem sinne nicht.
EDIT: Von einem der Händler bei denen eingekauft wurde kam eine E-Mail, derjenige hat da wohl Daten angegeben und nicht gedacht das die in der Bestätigungsmail angegeben werden, jedenfalls habe ich Handy, Haustelefon,PLZ und den Ort jetzt lohnt sichs sogar zur Polizei zu gehen.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2010)

Viel Erfolg, auf das du relativ zügig aus der Sache rauskommst.

Aber kannst du die PayPal-Zahlungen nicht rückgängig machen? Bei mir geht das wenn irgendeine Unternehmung abbucht noch 14 Tage lang.


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, auf das du relativ zügig aus der Sache rauskommst.
> 
> Aber kannst du die PayPal-Zahlungen nicht rückgängig machen? Bei mir geht das wenn irgendeine Unternehmung abbucht noch 14 Tage lang.


Hab schon Konflikte aufgemacht 2 Sachen sind schon geklärt, leider die 2 Sachen die vor 24 uhr vom Paypal Konto abgebucht wurden, die sind jetzt schon von meinen Bank Konto runter die anderen 6 Abbuchungen sind in der Prüfung.


----------



## D@rksun (12. Januar 2010)

Lastschriften vom Konto einfach zurückbuchen


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Lastschriften vom Konto einfach zurückbuchen


So alles erledigt Paypal hat bestätigt das jemand anderes auf mein Paypal Konto zugegriffen hat und hat alle Transaktionen eingefroren und alle Gelder gehen wieder zurück auf mein Konto.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Adronyth schrieb:


> So alles erledigt Paypal hat bestätigt das jemand anderes auf mein Paypal Konto zugegriffen hat und hat alle Transaktionen eingefroren und alle Gelder gehen wieder zurück auf mein Konto.



Glück gehabt
und jetzt mach das Schwein zur Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bomben Wortwitz)


----------



## Adronyth (12. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Glück gehabt
> und jetzt mach das Schwein zur Sau
> 
> 
> ...


Anzeige läuft bereits, da er ja netter weise bei nem WoW level service seine Daten angegeben hat, aber sich mit meiner E-mail Adresse angemeldet hat, kam die Bestätigungsmail mit allen Infos bei mir an. 
Die Tage wird sich der Zuständige Ermittler bei mir melden, damit ich ihm die ganzen E-mails schicken kann und dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Hat 1 1/2 h gedauert und nen 3 Seiten langes Protokoll kam bei raus.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

krasse Sache würd ich sagen.
halt uns mal aufm laufenden ist zumindest spannender als arbeiten oder das nachmittagsprogramm im tv^^


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

Erstmal wars ja traurig...
Aber jetzt ist es einfach mal lustig...wie dumm manche Menschen sind *g*


----------

